

Rhizome announces 7on7 2011: Chris Poole, Mr. Doob & More - jnhasty
http://rhizome.org/sevenonseven/

======
jgv
I can't wait for Seven on Seven this year. I was lucky enough to get a ticket
to last years event and the quality of all the presentations was amazing. I
especially enjoyed Hilary Mason's presentation that added an API to everyday
umbrellas and Matt Mullenweg & Evan Roth's WordPress hacks. I'm pretty sure
the videos from last year are somewhere on Vimeo. Happy to see that Rhizome
has a stellar lineup for this year.

------
Mushon
Yes, the videos are on Vimeo. <http://vimeo.com/user365623/videos> I really
really enjoyed it last year's 7on7, if you're in NY you really don't want to
miss this one. I wish I was there!

------
mwellsie
Beyond the amazing presentation, I was lucky enough to get some behind the
scenes insight last year and there were some really incredible minds melding
together in whacky/awesome ways. Really cool event!

------
joshu
Hooray! I hope I can make it this year! I really enjoyed participating last
year.

